# Anyone know what these are?



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

Electrical switches.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Please head over to the electrical forums our sister site at www.DIYChatroom.com.
This site is for pros only. I have to close this thread.
Thanks for your understanding and good luck with your project.

*Edit: Thread reopened after OP clarified credentials.*
My apologies for the misunderstanding.

OP If you can tell us what kind of facility that gear is in, maybe our members can provide some more information.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

1 - 3 of 3 Posts



* calettso
Registered*
Licensed Professional Engineer
Joined 2 d ago
1 Posts


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Uh, no. Not buying it.

What licensed professional engineer doesn't know what an MDP or circuit breakers are?


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

LGLS said:


> Uh, no. Not buying it.
> 
> What licensed professional engineer doesn't know what an MDP or circuit breakers are?


Hey we all worked with fresh ones out of school or apprentices .
@calettso That is a MDP as said, Main Distribution Panel like in your house.
The grey handle ones are regular breakers
the Black handle ones are Ground fault at 20 times the price
and the blue ones are Arc fault NEVER turn them off they they don't reset and are 100 times the cost.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Sometimes you just have to read the label then google it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Engineers......

I bought my current house from a NASA engineer, I am yet to see ONE thing done the right way or too ANY code.

Pulling 6' of cheap tape off every device (in plastic boxes) has been the norm, as well as having devices and fixtures held in place with 1 1/2" torx head drywall screws.

Engineers..........


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MikeFL said:


> Please head over to the electrical forums our sister site at www.DIYChatroom.com.
> This site is for pros only. I have to close this thread.
> Thanks for your understanding and good luck with your project.
> 
> ...


Thank you.
I thought Cletus was trolling us again.


----------



## calettso (Jul 14, 2021)

Thank you all for your responses. They have been helpful.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

The first picture are fused buckets with external switches. I could not blow up the picture to read the label but it should indicate the size , which looks like 30 amp fuses and the label color looks like an ITE brand. Don't mess with them unless you know what you are doing. We all have seen door locking mechanisms that were broken because people did not know how to open them.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

kb1jb1 said:


> The first picture are fused buckets with external switches. I could not blow up the picture to read the label but it should indicate the size , which looks like 30 amp fuses and the label color looks like an ITE brand. Don't mess with them unless you know what you are doing. We all have seen door locking mechanisms that were broken because people did not know how to open them.


The second pic is 20 amp 120 volt circuit breakers, likely in a lighting panel. 

These may be different than the ones that go in a normal panel because they might have a lug on the line side rather than a slot to fit a bus extension.


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

kb1jb1 said:


> The first picture are fused buckets with external switches. I could not blow up the picture to read the label but it should indicate the size , which looks like 30 amp fuses and the label color looks like an ITE brand. Don't mess with them unless you know what you are doing. We all have seen door locking mechanisms that were broken because people did not know how to open them.





micromind said:


> The second pic is 20 amp 120 volt circuit breakers, likely in a lighting panel.
> 
> These may be different than the ones that go in a normal panel because they might have a lug on the line side rather than a slot to fit a bus extension.


ITE 30A VacuBreak® fusible switch units

The circuit breakers could be SQ D QOU (lug in lug out) or QO, but no way to tell from the photo.


----------



## Coppersmith (Aug 11, 2017)

calettso said:


> View attachment 157313


I think it's some sort of ladder. What's above it? Must be important.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

calettso said:


> Hello,
> 
> I ran into some equipment I have never seen before. Can you all tell me what these pieces of equipment are? Note: They are all in an electrical room and away from the electrical panels. The electrical panels are all in the kitchen. The are also not the emergency disconnects that are next to HVAC equipment.
> View attachment 157313
> ...


The upper pic is a distribution panel, normally seen in Very big services, commercial or industrial (looks like someone was a large mill electrician). The lower pic may be a generator fed emergency power only panel


----------

